# Bobcat Fans- Say hello to your future franchise player



## eza (Feb 17, 2004)

Who else but Campbells Soup to lead Charlotte to the promise land? Its pretty much set in stone that he is returning to the team which made him a bonafide star in this game we know as Pro Basketball. Just imagine the scene, rumors running rampant around is it true, is Elden coming back home? Then the mayor announcing a Welcome Home Elden Campbell parade downtown, saying it will be one for the ages. The cheerleaders with their Elden Campbell jersey dresses on dancing to his rap album then he comes out on his float carrying his own likeness with his shades on smiling and waving to the people of Queen City. Its going down folks, consider yourselfs fortunate to be receving such a great piece of talent. We'll miss him in the D, thas for sure.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>eza</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your cool.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Ah, when I saw Cambell's picture, I thought you were going to talk about the player the Bobcats would select with the pick the Pistons send along with him.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Elden Campbell = Charlotte Savior


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

How about

http://pistons-rivals.com/images/stackgameface.jpg


----------

